# I Didn't Know the Monogram CC (former PaletteGear) Cubase Support Was This Good (and Logic)



## PaulieDC (Jul 16, 2021)

I've liked the Monogram CC concept especially with the new makeover, but I didn't know the Cubase support was this extensive, I thought it was just assigning general MIDI values to controls. They have the same support for Logic apparently. This short vid shows the Cubase side:



My combo of StudioLogic MixFace and Elgato StreamDeck works, but this set is intriguing. It would also work VERY well for Photoshop editing. Hmmmm...

They have the Traveler Kit + Orbiter combo with a $50 discount with promo code TRAVELER50, or the Studio Kit + Fader module (for CC Expression of course!) for $70 off when you buy the combo, code is STUDIO70. I'd be all over this if I wasn't working out the MixFace solution. And they DON'T take PayPal, BUMMER, because we get 6 months no interest on all purchases over $99. Oh well, that's probably doing me a favor, lol.

Sorry, I realize I'm pitching this for my own gain. Not at ALL, just sharing what looks like a nice deal and a good solution for Cubase and Logic aficionados.

I'm still not convinced I won't pull the trigger, lol. The Studio with the Fader addition is my exact solution, and it's on sale. Time to distract myself with other things.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 16, 2021)

I liked this one as well 









Intech Studio


Grid modular controllers - class compliant MIDI and HID control.




intech.studio





4 faders and 4 knobs. that's all I need.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 16, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> I liked this one as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Hadn't heard of this one! The only bummer is 30mm faders...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 16, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> I've liked the Monogram CC concept especially with the new makeover, but I didn't know the Cubase support was this extensive, I thought it was just assigning general MIDI values to controls. They have the same support for Logic apparently. This short vid shows the Cubase side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My main disappointment with Monogram CC is it is quite expensive and the faders are super short. I don't see anything you get with this that your MixFace wouldn't already give you in MIDI mode (outside of the Photoshop integration).


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 16, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Nice! Hadn't heard of this one! The only bummer is 30mm faders...



I have the icon platform M+ and its very nice. large faders. Still... a little too big for my needs. 

once I get the intec ill see if I can post some comparisons.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 16, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> My main disappointment with Monogram CC is it is quite expensive and the faders are super short. I don't see anything you get with this that your MixFace wouldn't already give you in MIDI mode (outside of the Photoshop integration).



I think the photoshop is key. as well as portability. somehow it seems most creative types love working in random Starbucks. or so it seems from many ads for different products tailoring for music, photoshop and video editing. cuz u know.. we love working at the beach and intelligentia cafe.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 17, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> My main disappointment with Monogram CC is it is quite expensive and the faders are super short. I don't see anything you get with this that your MixFace wouldn't already give you in MIDI mode (outside of the Photoshop integration).


Right… that’s actually what I’m thinking more on. The Monogram kit would work well for my mobile rig though, but I’m currently not traveling for photo shoots (and thus doing music in the hotel at night). Think I’ll save the bucks for now and see what happens on Black Friday.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Jul 17, 2021)

Just purchased the Monogram CC Core + Slider module for use with Cubase. Very pleased with it actually. Yes, it's expensive but, for me, the unit is just the right size and I can place it exactly where I want on a shelf just to the left-hand side of the keyboard. Each to their own but I find the faders a perfect size.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Jul 17, 2021)

The only thing I WISH they would add, is the ability to program direct commands, for Cubase, in the software. As much as I love the Idea of Quick Controls, the problem that it records its automation as in to the Automation lane, as opposed to working with midi CC - 

I have never found the Automation lane for midi as flexible as actually Midi cc data in the Lane- this may have changed though, as it was a few years ago that I tried using the Automation for Midi. 

If I remember correctly the problem was when moving parts, you had to move the automation with it, and it was not as smooth as the actually Midi CC data. 

Sorry that was a bit off topic. Would love to get the Console, just a bit too pricey when I have Naked Bored faders that can do MOST of what It can offers , for me.


----------



## Vresio (Sep 27, 2022)

I have the traveler console and I can say after a few months that it’s a game changer if you want to control synths parameters or orchestration with a perfect size and also is well built (I normally use it with Logic Pro X, Photoshop and Premiere. Sometime ago, I watched a video in YouTube by CEO of Spitfire Audio (Christian Henson) and he was using it and talking really good about it so decided to give it a try. It is not cheap but is definitely worth it. The new version is much better because for orchestration the faders are closer now and it’s easier to control them at the same time.

Here I share a discount of 40$: http://monogram.refr.cc/albertom


----------

